# How many HP



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

I know I'm beating a dead horse and this topic was covered on here before but...the dealer told me that the new Ariens I bought with 254cc with 12.5 ft lbs of torque is equal to close to 9 HP,I thought I it was around 7hp.is he incorrect,or is it over 8hp? Thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

A 254cc engine should have between 8 and 9 hp.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

ih8thepackers said:


> I know I'm beating a dead horse and this topic was covered on here before but...the dealer told me that the new Ariens I bought with 254cc with 12.5 ft lbs of torque is equal to close to 9 HP,I thought I it was around 7hp.is he incorrect,or is it over 8hp? Thanks


Per LCT's service manual see page 3 it is 7.5hp which seems correct. The dealer saying 9hp was exaggerated.

http://lctusa.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/PGM45015_Online-Service-Man_revE_080816.pdf


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

I think it probably is closer to around 7 - 8 horsepower. This is compiling all the different threads I have read about conversions and the CC to horsepower ratings. Im not sure but if the engines use upgraded parts like ball bearings this could equate to better performance and horsepower.


----------



## pdesjr (Feb 7, 2015)

I have an Ariens with the 254cc and it performs like an 8hp


----------

